# FURminator Tool



## ASeo89

I have an 11 week old golden puppy. He's starting to gradually shed and I need to start combing him. I'm curious if anyone has used the FURminator tool on their golden yet and if its effective or not?


----------



## Deber

The furminator is a useful took, IF you know how to use it. It can easily cut the guard hairs instead of the undercoat. I am a klutz and wouldn't touch it! I have seen a dog at the groomers who's coat was ruined by it. I use a pin brush, comb and undercoat rake only. For me, this has been fine. 

I do think it is good to start brushing your puppy from the time you get him. It teaches him to not be afraid and most love to be brushed. But if you don't know how to use the furminator, I wouldn't try. I brush mine at night, every night, and this keeps the sheding hair to a minimum. When they decide to blow their coats, I will do all I can then take to the groomers so they can use their good dryers to get the last off. For me..furminator - No!


----------



## Kinjal

Debar is correct. I use the furminator once over the entire body and then use a bristle brush all over and on the tummy, head, feet and ears.


----------



## Aislinn

When possible, which here in Louisiana is most days, I brush outside to minimize the loose hair inside. I do use the furminator but usually use pin brush and undercoat rake. I also like the rubber glove.


----------



## Suni52

Aislinn said:


> I do use the furminator but usually use pin brush and undercoat rake. I also like the rubber glove.


We do the same thing here


----------



## Suni52

Deber said:


> The furminator is a useful took, IF you know how to use it. It can easily cut the guard hairs instead of the undercoat. I am a klutz and wouldn't touch it! I have seen a dog at the groomers who's coat was ruined by it. I use a pin brush, comb and undercoat rake only. For me, this has been fine.
> 
> I do think it is good to start brushing your puppy from the time you get him. It teaches him to not be afraid and most love to be brushed. But if you don't know how to use the furminator, I wouldn't try. I brush mine at night, every night, and this keeps the sheding hair to a minimum. When they decide to blow their coats, I will do all I can then take to the groomers so they can use their good dryers to get the last off. For me..furminator - No!


 Was that dogs coat damaged permanently? I didn't know that you can misuse the furminator. It never even occured to me. How can you do it wrong?


----------



## Willow52

The first thing to remember is the FURminator is a grooming tool, not an everyday brush. Use it with a light hand and only on the areas that are shedding out. For my Hank this would be mainly his back haunches in the spring.


----------



## Deber

All the groomer told me was they were using it like a brush all over the coat. The blades cut the coat, well more like "hacked" away the coat. Honestly the poor dog looked like a 4 yr old had gotten the scissors after it! All the top guard hairs were cut and skin was showing on the shoulder areas, poor dog, know it grew back, but a pretty scary whack job. Think it is a tool that needs care when using and apparently not as a brush, just with the undercoat. 

I am sure others here could help you more, but honestly, I think other grooming supplies do the job well without the risk of cutting the coat. I just don't have enough experience to consider using it. (Yikes!)


----------



## Nyahsmommy

I also use the Furminator on both my dog and cats. Like others here said, it's a de-shedding tool meant to be used once a week max. I usually use a pin brush and brush her once a day, but use the furminator once a week very lightly. I do a once over very lightly and gently over her back and outer thighs where she sheds the most.


----------



## maggiesmommy

We had a groomer use a FURminator on Maggie and it ruined her coat...still..2 years later it is growing in weird patches...I don't let anyone touch her with it.


----------



## puppydogs

Yikes...I was just wondering why my baby's but hairs look so layered. I use the furminator as her primary brush! oops.... I never knew you could do it wrong either. I hope to find instructions somewhere now.


----------



## Deber

Just remember it all grows back, but you are braver than I am. I am still struggling with nail clipping! Good Luck!


----------



## Rainheart

The only dogs I use the furminator on are my mom's labs. It works great on them. I would never use it on my Beamer boy. Just a rake and slicker brush is all I have for him right now. And when we do use it on the labs, it is not often. Maybe once a week when they are shedding bad and rarely if ever if they aren't.


----------



## Shutterwolf

hmm on my short hair pit, the FURminator works pretty good, i only do it once in a great while tho so maybe thats why... never knew it could be misused like that tho. good to know for when i eventually do get a golden...

One thing i will recommend tho for breeds with all types of fur, the FURminator shampoo! it works amazingly well at getting most of the loose fur out, better then any other shampoo ive used. i have the shampoo and the deshedding solution. its not cheap, but its worth it IMO


----------



## Ash120

Hello,

The furminator tool is a great tool BUT should NOT be used until your puppys adult coat comes in or you will ruin his coat by causing patches in it.


----------

